# Anybody up for Secret Santa?



## peacelover18 (Oct 23, 2008)

That other post got me thinking about X-mas. I know we had a sorta half-assed Secret Santa last year, but hopefully we can organize this one a lot better.

Also, I know there can sometimes be problems with people not receiving their gifts, so maybe we can require participants to have some kind of feedback.

So let me know if you'd be willing, and if there's enough interest I'll set it up.

Also let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 23, 2008)

oooh fun!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds cool to me


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm good!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in!  Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in! I luv surprises!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd love to participate!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 23, 2008)

double posting accident. whoops! please erase. Thanks


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 23, 2008)

*sounds cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you tell us more about it? Thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I've never been involved in "Secret Santa"*

*Also...keeping with the diverse nature of Specktra, *
*        can it be a non-specific Secret *Holiday* GiftGiver of some sort?*
*          "Secret Santa" sounds so sweet, *
*            but some people on Specktra may not believe in Santa...
or may not have been brought up with Santa...*

*(altho I am definitely pro-gift-giving all year 'round; any occasion will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Maybe each participant could add a personally cultural creative touch?*

*I'd love to hear more about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Peace & Smiles, *
*xxCherylFaithxx*​


----------



## mochabean (Oct 23, 2008)

Ooh! I'd love to participate! Let us know what we need to do to sign up!


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I would definitely love to do it =)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_..... "Secret Santa" sounds so sweet,            but some people on Specktra may not believe in Santa...
or may not have been brought up with Santa...._

 
Maybe not, but it has been adopted as a common term in the english language.  You can't please and accomodate every person all the time.  I'm sure everyone is fine with it considering the intent behind it.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Maybe not, but it has been adopted as a common term in the english language.  You can't please and accomodate every person all the time.  I'm sure everyone is fine with it considering the intent behind it._

 
Ok srsly, just stop speaking like this.
What you're saying just makes sense and NO ONE is prepared to deal with that. jeez.


----------



## Holly (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool to me! I'd love to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like the idea of the participants having some sort of feedback to be involved


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

mememe :3


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

I dig it!!!! I think that is would be so much fun. Especially with all of us from all over the world - WOW!


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so game for this....let me know details....and what the price cap is!


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_Also...keeping with the diverse nature of Specktra, can it be a non-specific Secret *Holiday* GiftGiver of some sort?[
"Secret Santa" sounds so sweet, but some people on Specktra may not believe in Santa... or may not have been brought up with Santa..._

 
...what.


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 27, 2008)

I made a new thread listing all the details:

http://specktra.net/f179/2008-speckt...ov-7-a-117624/

Please post in that thread from now on and please follow the instructions to PM me if you want to join!


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Sounds pretty cool to me! I'd love to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like the idea of the participants having some sort of feedback to be involved_

 
I'd participate... but I'd add a rule that people can't participate if they just joined and only write in this thread... like it was last year. Some people didnt receive their gifts


----------



## Rennah (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ok srsly, just stop speaking like this.
What you're saying just makes sense and NO ONE is prepared to deal with that. jeez._

 
Huh?





I'm totally confused...


----------



## carandru (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww... I wanna participate!!!  But, I don't have any ratings anywhere :-(.  I wonder if ebay counts?


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ok srsly, just stop speaking like this.
What you're saying just makes sense and NO ONE is prepared to deal with that. jeez._

 
You and your reasonable Earth logic!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_You and your reasonable Earth logic!
















_

 
You better quit. Logic is irrational!!


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_I made a new thread listing all the details:

http://specktra.net/f179/2008-speckt...ov-7-a-117624/

Please post in that thread from now on and please follow the instructions to PM me if you want to join!




_

 
Anyone wanting to sign up for the privately organized Secret Santa can now continue the discussion in that thread.


----------

